# Robo Dwarf Hamster Cage Size?



## PocketHamster

Hello! I am hoping to get a Robo hamster sometime soon and I was wondering if a 25x12x12 inch glass tank was large enough for one robo to live in? Also, what bedding/food would you recommend? :Cat


----------



## Kiren

A 20 gallon long tank is the very minimum you should consider: 30x13x13".
Try to get bigger than that though, the more space you give the happier your hamster will be. There are plenty of tutorials for DIY tanks on YouTube that are cheap and spacious.
I've answered your bedding question in your bedding thread. Go for aspen, hemp or carefresh. 
As for food, try to get a food with 17-20% protein. You might have to do a bit of research on good quality brands in your area.
Remember to include a wheel and toys, and if you can include a sand pit for digging that's even better.


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> A 20 gallon long tank is the very minimum you should consider: 30x13x13".
> Try to get bigger than that though, the more space you give the happier your hamster will be. There are plenty of tutorials for DIY tanks on YouTube that are cheap and spacious.
> I've answered your bedding question in your bedding thread. Go for aspen, hemp or carefresh.
> As for food, try to get a food with 17-20% protein. You might have to do a bit of research on good quality brands in your area.
> Remember to include a wheel and toys, and if you can include a sand pit for digging that's even better.


Is 30x12x12 20 gallon good for a robo/winterwhite hamster? Thanks so much  Would you recommend Oxbow or Vitasmart for hamster food? I plan on getting care fresh. 
In your opinion, are robo hamsters friendly or are they more "viewing pets" ?


----------



## Kiren

30x12x12 would be alright, but if you could get bigger then I would advise you do. Robos are very active and love to explore.

Those are both good foods. You can always buy both and feed 50/50 for a bit of variety, supplementing with some fresh foods occasionally.

As for handling, it depends. If you handle the hamster from a young age and frequently (daily at least) they can become very friendly, but remember they're always on the go so not as handle able as other species. I have had some extremely tame robos but some that were only handled when necessary, as they hated it.


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> 30x12x12 would be alright, but if you could get bigger then I would advise you do. Robos are very active and love to explore.
> 
> Those are both good foods. You can always buy both and feed 50/50 for a bit of variety, supplementing with some fresh foods occasionally.
> 
> As for handling, it depends. If you handle the hamster from a young age and frequently (daily at least) they can become very friendly, but remember they're always on the go so not as handle able as other species. I have had some extremely tame robos but some that were only handled when necessary, as they hated it.


Would the 20 gallon be okay for a winter white hamster? I've heard they're sweet and I'm hoping to get one. Also, how long should I leave my hamster in its cage before trying to tame it?


----------



## Kiren

Yes, a 20 gallon long is the minimum for all species of hamsters. The care is very similar between WWs and robos as well, only WWs tend to be more handleable than robos. They can be slightly nippy in the beginning but getting them from a good breeder should mean that they're used to being handled.

Leave the hamster at least a day. If it is used to being handled you should be able to start tempting it with treats after that, but if it appears stressed or scared then leave it a bit longer. I've had some hamsters tamed within a couple of days, but others can take weeks.


----------



## PocketHamster

Okay, that sounds great  They aren't too nippy though right? If so, can I tame the habit out?


----------



## Kiren

No, they don't tend to be too nippy and it's only a few hamsters that are nippy, usually the ones from pet stores that aren't handled. It's very easy to get most hamsters used to handling, but a bigger cage in my experience helps the hamster to be calmer and therefore helps taming.

Of course, if you get a hamster from a good breeder it should be used to being handled.


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> No, they don't tend to be too nippy and it's only a few hamsters that are nippy, usually the ones from pet stores that aren't handled. It's very easy to get most hamsters used to handling, but a bigger cage in my experience helps the hamster to be calmer and therefore helps taming.
> 
> Of course, if you get a hamster from a good breeder it should be used to being handled.


That sounds good then  If I can't find a breeder in my area, where would you suggest I get a hamster?


----------



## PocketHamster

I think I'm going to make a small bin cage out of the Ikea Samla, which suits a winter white, correct? It is 30x20x17 and is 34 gallons.


----------



## Kiren

That size cage is definitely better. The great thing with bin cages is you can always add more on later, too.
I'd suggest a rescue with young, handled hamsters or if there really is no where else then a pet store will be your only option. However, check the cages are clean, not overcrowded, that they can sex the hamsters and they are split into same sex groups (you don't want to bring home a pregnant hamster!) and that they can handle them.


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> That size cage is definitely better. The great thing with bin cages is you can always add more on later, too.
> I'd suggest a rescue with young, handled hamsters or if there really is no where else then a pet store will be your only option. However, check the cages are clean, not overcrowded, that they can sex the hamsters and they are split into same sex groups (you don't want to bring home a pregnant hamster!) and that they can handle them.


Awesome! Hopefully later on I can connect one or more bins with tubes  Thanks so much for the advice on picking a hamster, I think I plan on getting a male one. Would you recommend a male hamster? Or a female one? I will make sure it is clean and healthy  As for bedding, I think I'll use care fresh. Are silent spinners good for dwarfs? Which size is best?


----------



## Kiren

Yeah, that would be super nice 
I don't really have a preference, but I know some people that prefer males. Again, I don't think they're too different.
I'm not too sure about the silent spinners as we don't really have those here. An 8 inch wheel is probably the size for a small dwarf, but as they grow they'll probably need bigger. If their back arches as they run, they need a bigger wheel. I usually use 11/12" wheels for all my hamsters other than robos.


----------



## PocketHamster

Okay that sounds really good. Which wheel do you use? And would you recommend the flying saucer for dwarfs? A lot of people say the Silent spinner doesn't really spin well, but I think I'll try it. A lot of people say the 6.5 inch is good for dwarfs, but what do you think? The silent spinner goes from 6.5" to 12"


----------



## Kiren

I use the flying saucer wheel. They're quiet, although can get squeaky after a year or two of regular use. 6.5 isn't very good for a dwarf except a robo. A wheel that's too big is much better than a wheel that's too small. I use the 12" for WWs, Chinese hamsters and Syrians with no issues.


----------



## PocketHamster

Okay, I will look around. Would you suggest I potty train my hamster? (Give them a mini hamster litter box w/ hamster litter)

What size flying saucer would work well with a winter white?


----------



## PocketHamster

PocketHamster said:


> Okay, I will look around. Would you suggest I potty train my hamster? (Give them a mini hamster litter box w/ hamster litter)
> 
> Would the 7.25 inch flying saucer work well with a winter white?? I think I'll get that one.


----------



## Kiren

I potty train mine with sieved children's play sand, which works out much cheaper than hamster litter. Some pick it up faster than others and one of mine never got it.

It depends on what size wheels you have available to you, and how big the hamster gets. I can get 6.5", 8" and 12" wheel from work but I know most people can only get 6.5" and 12". A large Russian won't fit on a 6.5". That 7.25" will be fine unless the hamster is a big one.


----------



## PocketHamster

Okay! I think I'll get a flying saucer 7.25 and comfort wheel 8 and see which one she/he likes best.  As for housing structures in hamster cage/bins, would you recommend one or two or more?


----------



## Kiren

I'd have at least two hides, one at each end so she always has a place to go. You might find she never uses them but it's best to provide them for her so she feels secure. A digging box is also good- just a tall box filled with lots of substrate. You can buy commercial ones or make one- there are tutorials on YouTube


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> I'd have at least two hides, one at each end so she always has a place to go. You might find she never uses them but it's best to provide them for her so she feels secure. A digging box is also good- just a tall box filled with lots of substrate. You can buy commercial ones or make one- there are tutorials on YouTube


Awesome! Do you mean small hides or large houses? How often should I clean my hamsters bedding/cage? And how much bedding should I put in the bin?
Also, not to trouble you, but do you have a link to a good digging box?


----------



## Kiren

As long as hammy can fit comfortably into the house it's suitable. I normally have one that's a snug fit and one that's spacious.
Put at least a couple of inches into the bin. The more you put in, the more hammy can dig and make burrows and generally have fun. 
I'd clean out the litter area and any waste every day or every other day, depending on usage. Normally you will only need to fully clean and disinfect everything every 2-4 weeks, but use your sense and if it gets dirty, clean it more frequently.

The "burrow and play tower diggy" is quite a good digging tower, but I don't know where would sell it. I get mine from Zooplus or amazon UK but it depends whereabouts you are.


----------



## PocketHamster

Okay! That sounds awesome! I can't wait to see my hammy  How many many sides of the bin cage should I cut out to put mesh in for ventilation? 
(Including the lid) ?


----------



## Kiren

That's totally up to you and depends on where you live. If your house is hot and/or humid then cut at least the front out or two shorter sides. Otherwise, just a side or a panel in the front or even just the lid is fine.


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> That's totally up to you and depends on where you live. If your house is hot and/or humid then cut at least the front out or two shorter sides. Otherwise, just a side or a panel in the front or even just the lid is fine.


Our AC is around 69-70 degrees fahrenheit. Should I cut one hole or two?


----------



## Kiren

One should be fine but it's up to you. I would probably add two, but if the bedding smells damp or there's condensation on the bin then cut a third.
Just obviously remember to make sure the mesh is sealed tightly with no sharp edges.


----------



## Amelia66

I would also consider when handling they are extremely fast little hamsters when young and you will need to be careful not to drop them. Mine were always too busy to be cuddly pets, but great to watch. We have had few who have been bitey and one that was always bitey no matter the taming methods so it totally depends on the personality of the hamster. 

Make sure there are no edges the hamster can get hold of if you cut holes in the sides as we had one chew her way out because of that.


----------



## PocketHamster

Amelia66 said:


> I would also consider when handling they are extremely fast little hamsters when young and you will need to be careful not to drop them. Mine were always too busy to be cuddly pets, but great to watch. We have had few who have been bitey and one that was always bitey no matter the taming methods so it totally depends on the personality of the hamster.
> 
> Make sure there are no edges the hamster can get hold of if you cut holes in the sides as we had one chew her way out because of that.


Will do! I'll try to rounds the edges! I'll do my best to keep my future ham safe  Your hamsters sounds very cute


----------



## PocketHamster

Also, do you guys have any name suggestions for a hamster (both genders)?


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> One should be fine but it's up to you. I would probably add two, but if the bedding smells damp or there's condensation on the bin then cut a third.
> Just obviously remember to make sure the mesh is sealed tightly with no sharp edges.


Awesome! I'll cut two. Do you have any good hamster names?


----------



## Kiren

Names are 100% your preference, have a look on a couple of sites. I'm awful with names- I've ended up with a bearded dragon named Collin so you can see names aren't my strong point!


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> Names are 100% your preference, have a look on a couple of sites. I'm awful with names- I've ended up with a bearded dragon named Collin so you can see names aren't my strong point!


Thanks! I found a bunch of cute names and I think I'll choose from the list when I get the little ham  (Collin is actually a totally adorable name! He sounds cute!)


----------



## Kiren

No worries, I look forward to seeing pictures when you get her!


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> No worries, I look forward to seeing pictures when you get her!


Awesome! I totally take some pictures  Also, are winter whites prone to any disease?


----------



## PocketHamster

Should I feed my ham mealworms? A lot of people say no, some say yes. :O


----------



## Kiren

Dwarf hamsters are prone to diabetes, so limit the sugary/fatty treats, such as mealworms. One or two every now and then won't hurt and a lot of food mixes contain mealworms as part of a balanced diet.


----------



## PocketHamster

Okay, I totally will. How often do hamster's bins need to be completely cleaned out (plus toys) ? Also, if I am going on vacation for 2-3 weeks, how often does the caretaker need to replenish the food/water supply and clean the toys and cage?


----------



## PocketHamster

How often do hamster's bins need to be completely cleaned out (plus toys) ? Also, if I am going on vacation for 2-3 weeks, how often does the caretaker need to replenish the food/water supply and clean the toys and cage?


----------



## Kiren

Normally at least once a month but again use your common sense and if it's dirty then clean more often. The bigger the cage the less often it needs a full clean.
Water must be replenished daily as it starts to stale after 24 hours. Food should be replaced when it is eaten to prevent selective feeding- ie hamster can't just eat the bits it wants, it has to eat everything before getting more. Fresh food replaced daily. 
Toys should be replaced once eaten/worn away/ dirtied or you're bored of them.
Clean out the litter tray and any visibly soiled bedding daily.


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> Normally at least once a month but again use your common sense and if it's dirty then clean more often. The bigger the cage the less often it needs a full clean.
> Water must be replenished daily as it starts to stale after 24 hours. Food should be replaced when it is eaten to prevent selective feeding- ie hamster can't just eat the bits it wants, it has to eat everything before getting more. Fresh food replaced daily.
> Toys should be replaced once eaten/worn away/ dirtied or you're bored of them.
> Clean out the litter tray and any visibly soiled bedding daily.


Okay! That sounds pretty easy. How long should I keep my hamster in a play pen for play time at max?


----------



## Kiren

If it has water/food available then as long as you want, really (provided it's escape proof and the hamster is still happy to be in there). If there's no water/food then 20 mins at a time.


----------



## PocketHamster

Okay! That sounds really good!Would you recommend Hazel Hamster Food or Vitakraft?


----------



## PocketHamster

Kiren said:


> If it has water/food available then as long as you want, really (provided it's escape proof and the hamster is still happy to be in there). If there's no water/food then 20 mins at a time.


Are yogurt drops safe for Winter Whites or are they too sugary for them? Also, could you recommend a few good treats for Winter Whites, I'm having a hard time finding ones that are safe and tasty.


----------



## Kiren

Hazel hamster seems to have more protein from what I can see, but a mixture is always best with hamster foods.
Steer away from the yoghurt/chocolate drops. I stick to natural treats such as seeds and nuts (sparingly as quite fatty), dried mealworms, and even some dog biscuits! Whimzees dog chews are good for keeping down teeth.


----------



## PocketHamster

Okay, that sounds good! When I'm making the bin cage, how high up do you think I should put the mesh? The bin is 17" tall


----------



## Kiren

On the sides it should probably be about 4-5" up at least, so that you can get in lots of bedding without it falling out.


----------



## PocketHamster

Is it okay if the hamster can reach it?


----------



## Kiren

Yes, as long as it's secure enough that it can't get through or chew through it.


----------



## PocketHamster

Okay. Do you prefer Kaytee Aspen or Carefresh? I'd like one that controls odor but is good for digging and making tunnels


----------



## Kiren

I use aspen personally. Don't know what Kaytee is, I don't think we have that over here. Aspen is soft but holds it shape when they dig. I use it for hamsters and also snakes.

Carefresh is alright but I find it far too dusty for my liking (we use it at work) and I'm forever sneezing when cleaning them out. It's a nice soft bedding though.


----------



## PocketHamster

Would you say care fresh is too dusty to the point where it is dangerous for hamsters?


----------



## Kiren

No, unless you get a particularly bad batch (which has happened), but it's fine for the most part. If you feel a particular batch is too dusty then take it back and contact Carefresh.


----------



## PocketHamster

Okay. A lot of people recommend a brand in my country called Kaytee Clean and Cozy, so I might try both.  Approximately how long does it take to tame a hamster?


----------



## Kiren

There's not a specific time frame, each hamster is an individual. One of mine tamed within a day and one took 5 months before it was completely happy to be picked up. Some never truly tame and others are just docile by nature.
Make sure you are allowed to handle the hamster when you buy them, or that at least the breeder/staff member handles them. If not, ask why. It could be because the hamster bites, but it could also be that it's very young and not tame yet, so be sure to ask.


----------



## PocketHamster

Great advice! I'll make sure to do that  Also, is a water bottle with stand okay?


----------



## Kiren

Yep a water bottle with a stand is fine, just make sure it can't be tipped over as I had a couple that liked to do that.


----------



## PocketHamster

Which is better, a 40 gallon breeder tank or a 55 gallon tank? :3


----------



## Kiren

55 gallon is bigger floor space, so that's better.


----------

